# Sweet Ginger "Momma"



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

It's been almost two weeks, well two weeks tomorrow, since I lost my sweet girl to the ways of the world. I feel confident posting now because I have gotten past the guilt and regret and realize that the 18 months she was part of my life, she lived well and she lived the way she wanted to live.

Ginger

On April 2, 2009 she came into my life, mostly because it brought reassurance to someone else that she was with me and not on the street. But within days I would realize that it was truly meant to be. On April 20, 2009 she gave birth to 5 beautiful babies, that would change my life forever. They brought purpose to my life and that will always be in my heart. All found wonderful homes, including one that stayed right here with us. And by July her days of kittening came to an end. She was able to just be a cat and have no responsibility. As fate would have it, she found her furrever home with us. She loved life and loved being outside. Although there were times I felt she should be inside, each time I came home to a chipmunk on the front rug, or found her laying on the deck in the afternoon sun, I knew that she was truly happy. And this was what I promised from the get go, happiness. I knew that every day she had with us, was one day longer she would have had at the shelter. Ginger brought joy to all who met her. Ginger loved riding in the car, and loved Sunday visits to Petsmart. She was also the only cat my vet had ever seen come to the office on a harness and leash. 

The last two weeks have been harder than I ever could imagine. The tears still flow when I think of her and I still find myself looking for her when I pull in the driveway. But the biggest blessing is coming home to her daughter each day. Though I saw similarities in them prior to her passing, I see more and more each day. Pepper is her mother's daughter, these were my mom's words to me, and how true they are. Everything happens for a reason, Ginger came into my life for a reason, I allowed her to have her babies for a reason and keeping both Ginger and her baby was all for a reason.

My advice, hold them a little longer, tell them you love them that extra time and always take a minute to say goodbye when you leave the house, you never know if it'll be the last moments you'll have together.

My sweet girl, you know you were loved and mommy, daddy and your baby girl miss you like crazy. Play happily over the rainbow bridge. Mother those kittens just like you did your own!

Leslie


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Leslie, I am very sorry for your loss. Ginger was lucky to have such a loving person in her life. She will live on in your hearts. (((hugs)))


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Lesie. atback

Cinderella has a new girlfriend to hang out with. Our divas have to stick together.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh no!! What happened??? Was she hit by a car? I remember your posts about your "spicy" kittens and their "spicy" mommy. She was a beautiful girl. My heart goes out to you, Leslie. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP sweet girl!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sincerely sorry to hear of this. What happened to her, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

(((_hugs_))) We've already spoken. Ginger was blessed to have been loved by you. (((_hugs_)))


----------

